

Standard Libraries - Dylanfm
http://thelincolnshirepoacher.com/articles/standard-libraries

======
houseabsolute
He never tells us what the "real" problem was.

~~~
mwcremer
"The standard libraries that ship with languages have always struck me as kind
of odd. Who maintains the quality of these libraries? What happens if that
library has a bug? Do updates only get issued with new versions of the core
language? And who determines that a library is a standard in the first place?"

